# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Smart Indoor Gardening, Home Connect, Bosch, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Home Connect

bosch-home.com/smart-indoor-gardening

Playlist "SmartGrow Indoor Garden"

----------


## Airicist

Bosch SmartGrow Indoor garden - How to start

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Learn how to grow herbs salads and eatable flowers indoor in your Bosch SmartGrow appliance in just three easy steps.

----------

